
Congress gets bill to make cell phone cameras go click - jwilliams
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/01/congress-gets-bill-to-make-cell-phone-cameras-go-click.ars
======
jlc
What about the hearing impaired? They should squirt water too.

------
ksvs
I believe this is already the law in Japan.

